# HUA HIN | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Hua Hin (Thai: หัวหิน, IPA: [hǔə hǐn]) is a famous beach resort town in Thailand, in the northern part of the Malay Peninsula, some 200 km south of Bangkok. It has a population of 84,883 in an area of 911 km², and is one of eight districts (Amphoe) of the Prachuap Khiri Khan province.

Hua Hin is closely associated with the Thai royalty. Merely 25 kilometres apart, Hua Hin in Prachuap Khiri Khan province enjoys a wealth of satellite attractions; prominent among them are national parks and historical cities.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hua_Hin



*The Colonial Kao Tao ,Hua Hin 28+28 storeys


*Thanks to adul_mad_adum for this find.


Project details:

Developer: Thai Factory Development PLC
Property type: Residential Condominium
Location: The Colonial Kao Tao , Hua Hin 
Total Land Area: 7-2-56 Rai
Building Type: 2 Buildings

-Tower A: 28 storeys, 216 units
-Tower B: 28 storeys, 165 units

Number of Units: 381 units
Parking: 216 spaces
Expected completion: 2014











site:











posted by tootoo

































http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Co...type=1&theater


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

The pool area:

































http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Co...type=1&theater


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Co...type=1&theater 


Other project:

Name: ?
Developer: Sansiri




























http://www.sansiri.com/condominium/s...h/gallery.aspx


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.blurochuahin.com/index.html


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Hua Hin Market Village*





























*อาคารใหม่*


















posted by tootoo


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Boonthavorn Designcenter*










*Hua Hin Market center Village *

update:






























posted by tootoo









































































http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...e=3&permPage=1 

posted by tootoo


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Santorini Park









http://onlguide.blogspot.com/2012/05...rini-park.html 

























posted by Patrkit


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*B5bn Hua Hin mall in pipeline*
Emporium branch slated for 2014
Bangkok Post Published: 17/09/2012 at 10:41 AM




*The Mall Group, the country's second-largest retail chain, is forming an alliance with the Liptapanlop family to jointly develop a large-scale shopping and entertainment complex in Hua Hin next year.*

A 50:50 joint venture will be soon set up by the Mall Group and Proud Group, which is now under the management of Proudputh, the daughter of veteran politician and chief adviser of Chart Pattana Puea Pandin Party Suwat Liptaponlop, to run the retail project.

The venture requires an investment of 5 billion baht to develop the retail project, which is located on a 20-rai plot on Phetkasem Road opposite Intercontinental Hua Hin Resort and close to Hua Hin Market Village.

Construction is scheduled to start by early next year and will be completed in 2014.

The Mall Hua Hin will be a mixed-use complex with retail space between 80,000-100,000 square metres. It will comprise The Mall department store, a retail plaza, a financial services area, entertainment anchors, international fashion brand name stores and a five-star hotel.

The Mall Hua Hin will be the eighth retail project under the Mall Group and the second provincial branch after the Mall Korat in Nakhon Ratchasima, which was opened several years ago.

A source in the retail industry said Hua Hin is an attractive market for investors. The charming resort town in Prachuap Khiri Khan province started booming in the past five years with new property developments from hotels, resort condominiums, hospitals and even theme amusement parks. Hua Hin had 2 million tourist arrivals last year and nearby Phetchaburi province had 4 million.

The community mall Hua Hin Market Village dominates the retail market, but other competitors include Tesco Lotus, Makro Food Service, Index Living and Chic Republic.

One fashion supplier said he received an invitation letter from The Mall Group for the project presentation in the third week of October.

Apart from The Mall Hua Hin, the company also plans to open a second branch of The Emporium opposite the current location on Sukhumvit Road in 2014.

Supaluck Umpujh, chief executive of The Mall Group, said the group's policy was to expand its business step by step.

"To become the market leader in Thailand's retail industry is not our aim. For me, I'm happy to have business sustainability," she said.

Apart from its own investment, The Mall Group has expanded to manage other retail projects, focusing on the Gourmet Market grocery stores. It operates Gourmet Markets for K Village on Rama IV Road, Terminal 21 at Asoke and The Promenade located next door to Fashion Island on Ram Intra Road.

In its latest move, the company won a bid to operate 2,700 square metres of commercial space at Don Mueang Airport. The company will spend 200 million baht to develop the 'Wonder Food of Asia' venue and expects to open its service on Oct 1.

Sales of The Mall Group are expected to reach 50-60 billion baht within three years, up from 45 billion this year.


http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/...ll-in-pipeline


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.theconfidence.co.th/condo..._sub_project=9


----------



## phat11 (Aug 15, 2012)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100345 
SRT Double Track Railway - Nakhon Pathom to Prachuap Khiri Khan (Hua Hin)


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Originally Posted by *tootoo*  
_The Venezia HUA-HIN Project


























_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

_The Venezia HUA-HIN Project_

































































http://www.theveneziahuahin.com/?lang=th


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Knight Frank foresees bright prospects for Hua Hin property market*




Frank Khan, head of the residential department of Knight Frank Chartered (Thailand), said recently that the prospects of the Hua Hin property market were bright.

Property sales in the resort town have almost doubled in recent years, as many of the country's leading developers, including Sansiri, Q House, SC Asset, Land and Houses and LPN, have started planning new projects. Their contribution to the market has also strengthened the competition.

In addition, new retail develop-ments, such as the massive BLUPORT Hua Hin Resort Mall, are boosting buyer interest in the area. On the supply side, the number of new seaside condominiums will drop given the scarcity of land for real-estate projects, though there are still some plots available in areas such as Kao Tao, Puk Tien and Pranburi.

However, since they are far from the city centre and their beaches are not as nice, these areas are not as popular as Hua Hin itself. Khan said the accumulated supply of condos up until the first half of year was 17,349 units, marking an increase of 6,000 units at the end of last year from The Energy project, which is mostly comprised of one-bedroom units. During the first half of this year, there was a new supply of approximately 4,000 units, which is quite high. Rise in demand was reflected by the more than 1,600 units sold in the first half, compared to some 1,300 units sold in the same period last year. However, demand has not risen at the same rate as supply.

Buyers are generally Bangkok residents looking for a vacation home and the proportion of foreign buyers is not very high.

The price of a one-bedroom condo in Hua Hin is approximately Bt900,000 for a non-beachfront unit and about Bt2 million to Bt3 million |for those with ocean view. Though the trend of condo pricing in Hua Hin is |rising, it will only be in the range of |2-3 per cent. Prospective buyers will largely remain Bangkok residents, with some from Scandinavia, Russia and Germany.

Khan explained that a new sub-group of local buyers was emerging, largely comprised of young professional Thais whose parents already own a second home in the resort town. He said that since they already have close ties with Hua Hin, they want to buy smaller units to call their own.

THE NATION


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Recently completed









@watcharate's photostream


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

posted by Patrkit


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Update the Market Village Hua Hin:


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/JWS.LiveCONSTRUCTION


----------



## nekoma (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Energy Hua Hin, under construction*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

New residential project by* sansiri 28 floors*.




















photo by me


Posted by adul_mad_adum


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*The legend*











http://www.boathouse-huahin.com/the_legend/facilities/


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.sansiri.com/singlehouse/s...act/index.aspx

update De Venezia Hua Hin 02/04/2013. 























































posted by adul_mad_adum.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Miracle หัวหิน

*กำลังก่อสร้าง มูลค่าโครงการกว่า 5,600 ล้านบาท 














































http://www.miraclehuahin.com/#


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*A strong year ahead for Hua Hin

*2013 is proving to be another strong year in Hua Hin for new condominium projects and sales. Many of Thailand’s leading developers both listed and non-listed are planning large scale projects in and around our royal beach city.

2012 was a banner year with 6,360 condo units launched at 19 projects, many of which were pushing the bar in terms of innovation and creativity. New trends were also emerging; previously most of the new condo construction consisted of two and three bedroom units but now developers are accommodating all budgets by shifting to studio and one-bedroom units which can be had for as low as THB2 million (US$67,500). This strategy reflects the growing number of Thai buyers, primarily from BKK seeking affordable weekend getaways and/or properties to rent out for additional income. Sansiri has seen exceptional success in this low cost category with studio and one-bedroom sales up dramatically.

Hotel development has not kept pace with Hua Hin’s ever increasing tourist population. This is driving private investment in condominiums offering short weekend stays to long term rents of six months to a year. Foreigners are as interested as Thai’s in renting a condominium or villa for their holiday, finding it makes more sense in financial terms when more than one bedroom is needed.

Hua Hin’s neighbor to the north, Cha Am, is also benefitting from the buying surge and actually outpaced Hua Hin in sales to Thai buyers last year. Due to lower land values the square meter cost is generally less in Cha Am than Hua Hin where the scarcity of good land is causing land prices to explode. Furthermore Cha Am has an abundance of restaurants and shops that cater to local as well as foreigners.

According to Sunchai Kooakachai, associate director of Colliers Hua Hin branch, “Our research shows Hua Hin’s neighbor to the north, Cha Am is increasingly the focus for big name developers. More than 3,560 condominium units had been launched in Cha Am by the end of 2012, and more are scheduled to launch in 2013. Colliers was appointed the sole sales agent for Baan Thew Talay a large project by respected developers Charn Issara, Sahapat and ICC International. Colliers sold 80 percent of the 270 phase one units within a year with the most popular being the one bedroom unit which was selling for less than 4 million baht” (US$135,000).

Sansiri, one of the biggest if not the biggest developer in Hua Hin, whose 17 projects are primarily located in Hua Hin’s center and to the south, is also moving to Cha Am with its newest project called Rain; a large 499 unit project on more than 9 rai of land located near the beach and next to the Regent hotel in Cha Am.

Sansiri hasn’t forsaken Hua Hin however as they will soon be launching a new 26 story condominium on the border of Hua Hin center and Hua Hin south. The number of units has yet to be announced.

Another recently announced project is Celeste Hua Hin, located in Khao Tao. The development will feature 321 units in six buildings on 13 rai of land with units starting at THB2.9 million (US$97,940) and average THB80,000 (US$2,700) per sqm. This beachfront development is designed in a tropical modern style and is also represented by Colliers.

Hua Hin has always been popular with Bangkok’s high society due to its royal heritage but its popularity is growing exponentially with a younger crowd of Bangkok residents looking to invest in a second property to get away from the hustle and bustle of the large metropolis and enjoy quiet restful weekends on the beach. However it is not just Thai’s that are fueling this building boom – international tourists are arriving in larger numbers every year with many seeking to buy a holiday and or retirement home here. Thailand is almost always in the top ten when it comes to the best places in the world to retire and Hua Hin is viewed as one of the best cities within Thailand to retire to.
http://www.property-report.com/a-str...-hua-hin-28607


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

All the pictures in the first post appears to be dead/gone.


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

Galro said:


> All the pictures in the first post appears to be dead/gone.


 
Ok, will repost the first project.. 


*The Colonial Kao Tao Hua Hin*

28+28 fl.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

tootoo said:


> Project : FURAMA HOTEL : HUA-HIN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


========================================



tootoo said:


> ร้านลาแมโปรเจคใหม่
> 
> * Project : LAMER RESTAURANT & VILLA :HUN-HIN*
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Energy HuaHin*
41 8-storey condominiums



poom said:


> *ดิเอนเนอร์จี้ หัวหิน โครงกาก่อสร้างคอนโดที่ใหญ่ที่สุดในประเทศ คอนโด 8 ชั้น 41 อาคาร มูลค่ารวมกว่า 20,000 ล้านบาท*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Baan Kiang Fah, 26 storey condominium*


tootoo said:


> *บ้านเคียงฟ้า หัวหิน คอนโด 26 ชั้น*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=======================================

*Sida Tropical Villa*


tootoo said:


> *แสนสิริเปิดบ้านเดี่ยวที่หัวหินด้วย สุดยอดไปเลย อยู่แถวๆหัวนา ไกล้กับที่ก่อสร้า่งเซ็นทรัลเลย*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


======================================



tootoo said:


> Project : Karnpiwan Grand View Huahin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

ekamai said:


> *HUA HIN - City of Booming Project Biggest Metropolitan City in Thailand‎*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ekamai said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

ekamai said:


> Hua Hin, view from Khao Takiab by Stewie1980, on Flickr
> 
> hua hin beach by chiselstone, on Flickr





ekamai said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/noom_hh/7588156418/sizes/l/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ใ...........


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wisarut said:


> Some more for High Speed train to Hua Hin - Need the island in the middle of Phetkasem highway for 4.5 km for elevated track to pass downtown Phetburi
> Prachachat Thurakij 25 June 2013 at 12:41:33 PM
> 
> 
> ...


================================================================================================================================



atom said:


> *Hua Hin*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Mahasamutr *
*Luxurious Villas*



Icover said:


> *A new project from PACE *
> 
> *Name* : MahaSamutr
> *Location* : Located approximately 200km south of Bangkok, and around 4km from Hua Hin beach
> ...





Icover said:


> *Concept* (apology for huge images)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

tootoo said:


> *ป้ายโฆษณาใน หัวหิน จะเยาะไปไหนเหนี่ย*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


........


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*BLUPORT Resort Mall*



tootoo said:


> แบบเดอะมอลล์หัวหิน อย่างไม่เป็นทางการ
> จาก http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bOx64SSp2EI


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*The Sea Cret condominium*


tootoo said:


> *คอนโด เดอะ ซีเครซ หัวหิน สร้างเสร็จแล้วครับ*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


=========================================================================================================================================================

*Na Huay Mongkol Floating Market*


tootoo said:


> *เปิดแล้วครับ ตลาดน้ำแห่งที่ 3 ของ อ.หัวหิน "ตลาดน้ำ ณ ห้วยมงคล" อยู่ไกล้วัดห้วยมงคลหัวหิน*


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Vana Nava*


tootoo said:


> *Vana Nava Hua Hin Water Jungle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





MUD_SENG_CHU said:


> [URL="[/URL]
> 
> The above was painted on the temporary wall around the construction site immeditely south of the small Tesco just over the flyover.
> 
> http://www.huahinforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=24281


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

adul_mad_adum said:


> *Hua Hin City* street level ,part I
> 
> taken by me
> 
> ...


...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This place seems to be bursting with kitsch. Jeesh!


I like some of the resort hideaways with Thai-inspired architecture though. That's what you should build, not some crappy pastiche-Venice. :troll:


----------



## tootoo (Jun 25, 2011)

*เริ่มแล้วครับ "เดอะมอลล์หัวหิน" Bluport Hua Hin Resort Mall*


----------



## tootoo (Jun 25, 2011)

*โครงการ บลูพอร์ตหัวหิน(เดาะมอลล์) ล่าสุดครับ*


----------



## nekoma (Sep 29, 2008)

*Baan Kiang Fah, Hua Hin*


----------

